# what should I upgrade to?



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

right now I have 4x21w t5no on my 45g tall, every plant I have in there grows great and fast, I was thinking about either upgrading to 2x39 t5ho or 4x39 t5ho. The reason I want to upgrade is that my blyxa is only green and I wanted a little red in them and also my Rotala rotundifolia even though it grows fast, it refuses to turn pink which is why I bought it. do you think 2x39 t5ho 78w is better then 4x21w t5no 84w? I do pressurized co2, drop checker is always lime green to yellow and I dose fertz daily.


----------

